# Who has a Pivo?



## milliepops (13 May 2020)

sticking in here as I'm planning to use it as a training aid  

Mine arrived this morning (currently struggling to get it to pair with my phone but excited to have a go later).

anyone else got one, or got one on the way?


----------



## leflynn (13 May 2020)

Got a silver one on the way! Hoping it isn't delayed too much


----------



## smiggy (13 May 2020)

Am thinking about it, will be interested to see your updates 
have you seen there’s a new pivo Facebook group for riders especially?


----------



## milliepops (13 May 2020)

smiggy said:



			Am thinking about it, will be interested to see your updates
have you seen there’s a new pivo Facebook group for riders especially?
		
Click to expand...

yeah, it seems like there are quite a few people using them now. I managed to get mine to pair after restarting my phone so just keeping fingers crossed that it stays dry this afternoon and I will have a go with it   I have been videoing a lot lately as it's not been possible to go for lessons so I am hoping this will give more useful footage and not need so much squinting at a tiny horse miles away!


----------



## HeyMich (13 May 2020)

The word Pivo in Czech means beer. 

I was wondering why someone was discussing beer this early in the morning... Lockdown got that bad?

(the pivo camera thingy looks quite cool though)

.


----------



## Bellaboo18 (13 May 2020)

Im tempted to get one so will be interested to hear how you get on with it 😊


----------



## milliepops (13 May 2020)

HeyMich said:



			The word Pivo in Czech means beer.

I was wondering why someone was discussing beer this early in the morning... Lockdown got that bad?

(the pivo camera thingy looks quite cool though)

.
		
Click to expand...

it's been tempting at times!


----------



## Wheels (13 May 2020)

looking forward to your first report - did you go for the silver?

I have been trying to use my phone propped up on the middle rail of the fence but it kept getting blown off and then the one good video I got I deleted by mistake lol  

Pivo seems like a good value follow along option so definitely interested


----------



## LiquidMetal (13 May 2020)

I have a silver one on order! Even though I won’t be back in saddle until late summer, I’m very excited to play with it. I’m expecting a baby in July so imagine lessons will be tricky for a while after that so looking forward to being able to film my rides more consistently. 

I used someone’s SoloShot a couple years ago at a clinic and it was cool but I certainly was not dishing out $1500CAD for one of my own. Pivo cost me about $200 and that was an amount I felt comfortable taking a risk on.


----------



## [59668] (13 May 2020)

I'm interested in getting one too.....I have seen mixed reviews so far, but the company itself seems engaged and really willing to make it better...


----------



## Kat (13 May 2020)

I am interested in hearing more about them, it would help me to film my schooling sessions.


----------



## CMcC (13 May 2020)

Another one who is tempted. My reservation is that the distance it will auto-track, they are saying it is only 10m but have seen a YouTube video that looks like it works further


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (13 May 2020)

Had to look it up to see what it was....Now I want one!
Where do you get them from, only site I could find was US$?


----------



## ycbm (13 May 2020)

Waiting for your review and some videos before I buy one MP.


----------



## Leo Walker (13 May 2020)

Last time I looked something like that was £600, this is much more affordable. I cant really justify it at the minute, but I am seriously tempted! Is there a UK website to buy from or are people shipping in from the US?


----------



## LiquidMetal (13 May 2020)

The only place to buy is directly from their website. It’s in US $ but actually ships from China.


----------



## Red-1 (13 May 2020)

Yes, I had just ordered one (silver) when you posted about having ordered one. Had yours been on order long then? If you too had only just ordered then mine may be nearly here!!! 

I just took delivery of a tripod today for it. Theirs was quite expensive, but mine off nay was £11 including delivery!


----------



## milliepops (13 May 2020)

I ordered mine on 30th and it arrived today. So not too bad (tracking still says it's in China 🤣)


----------



## milliepops (13 May 2020)

Ok so I had a quick play this afternoon.  I watched a YouTube tutorial on how to set it up but that was pretty basic and there are loads more settings which I will need a bit more time to get to grips with.

I mostly stayed on a circle around it today to get some footage,  I tried going large a bit which was fine most of the time but it often lost me at the gateway of the school which is really different contrast so I hope I can fiddle with something to improve that. It was quite easy to get it to pick us up again by just riding past it. 

This clip of Darcy shows us going out of range and then getting picked up again. Not our finest work but he was quite anxious in the wind 🤣 
This was with pivo placed about D on the centre line, arena is 45m long.






I put it at x for kira, it lost us at the gateway too 😅 it didnt seem to be a distance problem but more about the background.  I'm going to try from one side of the arena next time, I think the middle of a long side might work better.






I have arena hire in a really open long arena on the weekend so will give it a go then too.


----------



## milliepops (13 May 2020)

2 horses drained my phone battery so might also need to give that some thought!

Oh and this was just plonked on a small polyblock thing, I will also try on my big tripod which might be better.


----------



## kathantoinette (13 May 2020)

Ooh interesting. Thanks for sharing this. Saw the Pixio advertised but couldn’t justify the price so this may be a good alternative.


----------



## milliepops (13 May 2020)

kathantoinette said:



			Ooh interesting. Thanks for sharing this. Saw the Pixio advertised but couldn’t justify the price so this may be a good alternative.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I have a decent video camera but the pixio is just silly money 😒


----------



## LiquidMetal (14 May 2020)

Not perfect but I think that’s pretty decent for the money! One comment made by Pivo on the Facebook group is to try and use contrasting colours to help camera stay on horse in darker areas and farther away. Might be worth experimenting with a white saddle pad.


----------



## Red-1 (14 May 2020)

The reviews did say that it was better of you wore a bright (red?) top to help it track.


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

Red-1 said:



			The reviews did say that it was better of you wore a bright (red?) top to help it track.
		
Click to expand...

More lockdown purchases! I dont have a single item of red clothing 🤣


----------



## Red-1 (14 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			More lockdown purchases! I dont have a single item of red clothing 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Well it looks like it did a pretty good job anyway! I don't own red either, but this year, for some reason, I bought some pink!


----------



## myheartinahoofbeat (14 May 2020)

LiquidMetal said:



			I have a silver one on order! Even though I won’t be back in saddle until late summer, I’m very excited to play with it. I’m expecting a baby in July so imagine lessons will be tricky for a while after that so looking forward to being able to film my rides more consistently.

I used someone’s SoloShot a couple years ago at a clinic and it was cool but I certainly was not dishing out $1500CAD for one of my own. Pivo cost me about $200 and that was an amount I felt comfortable taking a risk on.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, looks like it might be worth investing in one as MP's videos look pretty good


----------



## ycbm (14 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			Ok so I had a quick play this afternoon.  I watched a YouTube tutorial on how to set it up but that was pretty basic and there are loads more settings which I will need a bit more time to get to grips with.

I mostly stayed on a circle around it today to get some footage,  I tried going large a bit which was fine most of the time but it often lost me at the gateway of the school which is really different contrast so I hope I can fiddle with something to improve that. It was quite easy to get it to pick us up again by just riding past it. 

This clip of Darcy shows us going out of range and then getting picked up again. Not our finest work but he was quite anxious in the wind 🤣 
This was with pivo placed about D on the centre line, arena is 45m long.






I put it at x for kira, it lost us at the gateway too 😅 it didnt seem to be a distance problem but more about the background.  I'm going to try from one side of the arena next time, I think the middle of a long side might work better.






I have arena hire in a really open long arena on the weekend so will give it a go then too.
		
Click to expand...

Really useful MP, thank you.  I've sent the details to Tech Support to tell me if we already have a phone that will work with it or if I need a phone too.


----------



## greenbean10 (14 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			Ok so I had a quick play this afternoon.  I watched a YouTube tutorial on how to set it up but that was pretty basic and there are loads more settings which I will need a bit more time to get to grips with.

I mostly stayed on a circle around it today to get some footage,  I tried going large a bit which was fine most of the time but it often lost me at the gateway of the school which is really different contrast so I hope I can fiddle with something to improve that. It was quite easy to get it to pick us up again by just riding past it.

This clip of Darcy shows us going out of range and then getting picked up again. Not our finest work but he was quite anxious in the wind 🤣
This was with pivo placed about D on the centre line, arena is 45m long.






I put it at x for kira, it lost us at the gateway too 😅 it didnt seem to be a distance problem but more about the background.  I'm going to try from one side of the arena next time, I think the middle of a long side might work better.






I have arena hire in a really open long arena on the weekend so will give it a go then too.
		
Click to expand...

Wow! These are really cool! I am very tempted to get one. 

Can you control when your phone starts recording without having to get off the horse? As I don't think I have enough phone memory to record my entire warm up too!

Also do you think this would track you over jumps and poles etc? I don't usually jump alone but would be really good actually to set it up for a lesson.


----------



## scats (14 May 2020)

My iPhone battery is pretty rubbish so not sure if it would be worth it.  Is it difficult to set up?


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

greenbean10 said:



			Can you control when your phone starts recording without having to get off the horse? As I don't think I have enough phone memory to record my entire warm up too!

Also do you think this would track you over jumps and poles etc? I don't usually jump alone but would be really good actually to set it up for a lesson.
		
Click to expand...

It comes with a remote but I didn't have time yesterday to figure out which buttons do what on it  I will try again!
There are some videos on the FB group showing polework, I don't know whether anyone has got it tracking them over jumps yet.


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

scats said:



			My iPhone battery is pretty rubbish so not sure if it would be worth it.  Is it difficult to set up?
		
Click to expand...

No not really, I couldn't get the pivo to pair to my phone initially but I restarted my phone and that sorted the issue   In terms of setting up to track the horse, just a 2 minute job.

I don't know if there's a way to conserve phone battery, the screen is active the whole time I think which is why it seemed to get through it. I'm going to maybe look into getting one of the charging cases and see if that helps.

you can get an attachment to use a go-pro or similar but I don't know whether that still needs the phone screen on.


----------



## DressageCob (14 May 2020)

I’d be interested to see one from the side of the arena. I can’t realistically put it at X for my lessons, so I’d put it at E or H. I keep getting to checkout and then not pressing buy 😄


----------



## AUB (14 May 2020)

Didn’t know about Pivo before this thread, but... now I have one on the way too. Ooops. 

I don’t have lessons and I rarely have someone to video me, so I’ve been looking into pixio for a while, but it’s too expensive. Hopefully Pivo will work ok. 
I read somewhere on the Pivo riding community group on FB that they are working on auto-zoom, that would be great.


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

if it's not blowing a gale again this afternoon I will try from one side of the arena. I'm not sure how well it will work if you're approaching it head on but it did seem to find Darcy as he was snuffling at my phone instead of parking side-on like you're meant to


----------



## Alibear (14 May 2020)

My silver one arrived today, no horse to ride currently but I'm hoping that means I can get to grips with it before I need it.


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

Alibear said:



			My silver one arrived today, no horse to ride currently but I'm hoping that means I can get to grips with it before I need it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I was so excited to try it I literally just had a 5 min watch of something and then launched into pressing buttons  not really knowing what I'm doing. The FB groups seem quite useful.


----------



## sherry90 (14 May 2020)

I tried searching for these and seeing price etc but I stumbled at the first hurdle - I can’t find any to buy anywhere?


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

https://getpivo.com/


----------



## joanneof (14 May 2020)

I’m fairly impressed with they quality of the videos. What package option are people going with? I’d been trying to figure out would the starter pack be enough. 
also is it possible to live stream? Or do you have to save the video


----------



## ycbm (14 May 2020)

Bought one!

Thanks MP.


PS had to laugh,  got my acknowledgement and it said 'thank you Mrs'. 

.


----------



## DirectorFury (14 May 2020)

I don’t even have an enclosed area to ride in so why on earth am I tempted 🙈.



joanneof said:



			I’m fairly impressed with they quality of the videos. What package option are people going with? I’d been trying to figure out would the starter pack be enough.
also is it possible to live stream? Or do you have to save the video
		
Click to expand...

This is just a mount that turns - you provide the camera etc so quality will be down to your phone (or GoPro). You should be able to livestream with your phone attached to it . Edit:scratch the livestream bit, I’ve just seen that you have to use their app. You could live stream if you attached a second phone to the ‘main’ phone.


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

there is some kind of subscription thing that means you can do facebook lives etc and I think they were looking into zoom but their app is free and comes with a live doo dah. Our internet at the yard is poor so I haven't really looked into it. 

I just bought the pivo silver, it comes in a little carry case and fits on any tripod with a normal screw fixing so if you have one kicking about there's no need to get a pivo one.  I just plonked it on a jump block anyway.


----------



## joanneof (14 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			I just bought the pivo silver, it comes in a little carry case and fits on any tripod with a normal screw fixing so if you have one kicking about there's no need to get a pivo one.  I just plonked it on a jump block anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Britestar (14 May 2020)

They don't zoom and only have a range of about 20m . I really  was interested in one for videoing dressage tests, but sadly it can't do that.  Will have to keep saving or hope they are able to fix these problems.


----------



## sherry90 (14 May 2020)

Britestar said:



			They don't zoom and only have a range of about 20m . I really  was interested in one for videoing dressage tests, but sadly it can't do that.  Will have to keep saving or hope they are able to fix these problems.
		
Click to expand...

ah this is what I was hoping for - do you have to place them in the middle then? It won’t back and forth only if you for example placed at C?


----------



## AUB (14 May 2020)

Britestar said:



			They don't zoom and only have a range of about 20m . I really  was interested in one for videoing dressage tests, but sadly it can't do that.  Will have to keep saving or hope they are able to fix these problems.
		
Click to expand...

They wrote on the riding community FB that they are looking into auto-zoom, so that will probably come. 

And they were asked about 20x60 meter arenas and answered that they recommended that the pivo was placed at X and that it should be ok if the tracked object took up 10% of the screen.


----------



## Britestar (14 May 2020)

AUB said:



			They wrote on the riding community FB that they are looking into auto-zoom, so that will probably come.

And they were asked about 20x60 meter arenas and answered that they recommended that the pivo was placed at X and that it should be ok if the tracked object took up 10% of the screen.
		
Click to expand...

For online tests it must be from C so in the middle is no good.


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

Mine tracked me 40m away today without an issue  but struggled with extreme contrast between bright sunlight and very dark shade that was on my arena today.

I'm going to have a play in a nice open  long arena on Saturday


----------



## DirectorFury (14 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			Mine tracked me 40m away today without an issue but struggled with extreme contrast between bright sunlight and very dark shade that was on my arena today.
		
Click to expand...

MP I’m trying to *not* buy one and you’re not helping 😭.


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			MP I’m trying to *not* buy one and you’re not helping 😭.
		
Click to expand...

I did swear at it quite a bit today, if that helps 🤣 and then at Darcy who buggered off while I was faffing with it, and then my phone which ran out of of battery so I couldn't see what it had captured.  Better?  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## milliepops (14 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			I did swear at it quite a bit today, if that helps 🤣 and then at Darcy who buggered off while I was faffing with it, and then my phone which ran out of of battery so I couldn't see what it had captured.  Better?  🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Oh and then also my gloves, for being so worn out they are no longer touchscreen compatible.  I was a bit wound up today, in fairness 🤔


----------



## DirectorFury (14 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			I did swear at it quite a bit today, if that helps 🤣 and then at Darcy who buggered off while I was faffing with it, and then my phone which ran out of of battery so I couldn't see what it had captured.  Better?  🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

A little bit but you’ve not put me off!
The only thing stopping me is that my bank card is in the car and I can’t be bothered to go and get it for the numbers 😂.


----------



## greenbean10 (15 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			A little bit but you’ve not put me off!
The only thing stopping me is that my bank card is in the car and I can’t be bothered to go and get it for the numbers 😂.
		
Click to expand...

Haha I wish I could use that as an excuse too as mine is also in the car, but worryingly I know all the numbers off by heart! 😂


----------



## Leo Walker (15 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			A little bit but you’ve not put me off!
The only thing stopping me is that my bank card is in the car and I can’t be bothered to go and get it for the numbers 😂.
		
Click to expand...

The only thing stoping me is being sensible and not spending money I don't really have! Pay day soon though and it will be hard to resist one then.


----------



## DirectorFury (15 May 2020)

I finally caved and ordered the silver starter bundle 🙈. How long did yours take to arrive MP?


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			I finally caved and ordered the silver starter bundle 🙈. How long did yours take to arrive MP?
		
Click to expand...

ordered mine on 30th April, arrived the day I started this thread. so, just under 2 weeks. the silver was on pre-order when I ordered mine, not sure if that affected things. the tracking for mine was fairly useless, it said it was still on the plane until the postie handed it over


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2020)

I'm going to have a play about with the predictive follow today as it's another bright day so the shade from the hedge will be a big contrast. Poor Darcy, I might just lead him about as he is owed a day off really.


----------



## DirectorFury (15 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			I'm going to have a play about with the predictive follow today as it's another bright day so the shade from the hedge will be a big contrast. Poor Darcy, I might just lead him about as he is owed a day off really.
		
Click to expand...

On the horse group I saw that they have an auto exposure equalisation setting, you could try that?


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2020)

yeah I thought I had that on yesterday but I might have got in a muddle with all the glove-rage


----------



## DirectorFury (15 May 2020)

Haha, time for new gloves?  
Selfishly I'm hoping you'll figure out the best settings so I can pick your brains when mine turns up, we're going to be in some random field or on the beach so not sure if it's going to work well.


----------



## milliepops (15 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Haha, time for new gloves? 
Selfishly I'm hoping you'll figure out the best settings so I can pick your brains when mine turns up, we're going to be in some random field or on the beach so not sure if it's going to work well.
		
Click to expand...

I can't afford new gloves as well   will have to become more patient and just accept that I need to take them off for now. 
I spent the glove money on a phone power case thingy, so I will have lots of battery life to fiddle about with it  I think it would be a LOT easier to play with settings if you had someone else doing the riding and you could press buttons and see what they did. perhaps I will go up the field with it and set the oldies running about to simulate that!

Random field videos on FB look good, I reckon the beach might be too unless you get a lot of glare.


----------



## Alibear (15 May 2020)

I've got mine tracking me OK   But I'm human, in the kitchen and limited speed so not a full test really! Its oddly both very intuitive and then suddnely complicated too. I can't get the many me function to work at all, but then i've only played with it for 15 mins so far.  Hubby ordered me a tripod for it off amazon for £16.99    I just need a horse now!


----------



## Taliesan (16 May 2020)

I've been looking for a robot camera tracker to record my online dressage tests. The Pivo was tempting but I wasn't sure how well it would track a dressage test from C. That and it doesn't zoom.

It is encouraging to hear that they are working on an auto zoom function.

Would anyone who has a Pivo be willing to put it at C and see how it copes when you're at the far end of the school as well as the corners closest to C?


----------



## Leo Walker (16 May 2020)

oh god, they have sent me a 10% discount offer now. Arrgghhh!!! MUST RESIST!


----------



## milliepops (16 May 2020)

Taliesan said:



			I've been looking for a robot camera tracker to record my online dressage tests. The Pivo was tempting but I wasn't sure how well it would track a dressage test from C. That and it doesn't zoom.

It is encouraging to hear that they are working on an auto zoom function.

Would anyone who has a Pivo be willing to put it at C and see how it copes when you're at the far end of the school as well as the corners closest to C?
		
Click to expand...

I will try this when theres an overcast day at home,I know mine will follow me to the far end because I've tried but it loses me in the shade from the giant hedge.

Today I tried it from the middle of the long side on a 20x60 and that was fine with us zoomed in slightly,  until I passed right in front of the camera. With the zoom applied I guess it just couldnt identity a horse shape any more. It probably would have been ok further back from the edge.  

If they can make an auto zoom function that will be a game changer I think.


----------



## milliepops (16 May 2020)

Oh I got a charging case for my phone today too which I'm pretty impressed with and hopefully that will mean i can do 2 horses in a day 🤣 I put my phone on airplane mode today for pivoing which definitely helped conserve battery.


----------



## sherry90 (17 May 2020)

Having looked at this a little bit more - I’ve just seen that they do an ‘affiliate scheme’ basically the people who recommend them get money, so of course a lot of influencers and the like are promoting these like it’s the next best thing. I’m sitting it out for a bit until I’ve seen more objective reviews!


----------



## milliepops (17 May 2020)

sherry90 said:



			Having looked at this a little bit more - I’ve just seen that they do an ‘affiliate scheme’ basically the people who recommend them get money, so of course a lot of influencers and the like are promoting these like it’s the next best thing. I’m sitting it out for a bit until I’ve seen more objective reviews!
		
Click to expand...

I think the reviews on FB are quite realistic.  Not just the official pages, theres another equestrian group that is not managed by pivo.
(I paid for mine and am not getting anything off pivo 😄)


----------



## sherry90 (18 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think the reviews on FB are quite realistic.  Not just the official pages, theres another equestrian group that is not managed by pivo.
(I paid for mine and am not getting anything off pivo 😄)
		
Click to expand...

Thank you - that’s good to know. Maybe I just get a bit skeptical if something sounds too good to be true! 
I’ve seen a lot recently about the VIP pad too (sorry to derail!) and how great that is. I’m very tempted with that due to having back issues myself but I’m not sure if the reviews are gushing because of sponsors with suppliers etc!


----------



## Wheels (18 May 2020)

sherry90 said:



			Thank you - that’s good to know. Maybe I just get a bit skeptical if something sounds too good to be true!
I’ve seen a lot recently about the VIP pad too (sorry to derail!) and how great that is. I’m very tempted with that due to having back issues myself but I’m not sure if the reviews are gushing because of sponsors with suppliers etc!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, its hard to know what is a proper review or not.  One person on FB gave me a rave review about pivo and then said if I was ordering one could I use her link as she gets discount.  Then I saw a rave review about the VIP pad and then noticed it for sale on their sales website.  One of the claims about VIP pads not changing the fit of a saddle is also questionable.  It is 8mm thick so that is 8mm each side of the saddle, a total of 1.6cm.  When I was taught to shim saddles we started with 3mm so 8mm each side is quite significant. 

Anyway that is a digression from pivo


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

sherry90 said:



			Thank you - that’s good to know. Maybe I just get a bit skeptical if something sounds too good to be true!
I’ve seen a lot recently about the VIP pad too (sorry to derail!) and how great that is. I’m very tempted with that due to having back issues myself but I’m not sure if the reviews are gushing because of sponsors with suppliers etc!
		
Click to expand...

I had a VIP pad too  Bought that all with my own money as well, I don't get any sponsorship other than from my OH (farrier!!  ) 

I thought it was a good pad, horse I bought it for seemed softer. She's now retired and my welsh needs a thicker pad for her saddle fit so I sold it to another HHOer who is happy with it I believe.  TBH I sort of wish I had kept hold of it because I think ex racer may appreciate it.

I think there are a few very active posters on the pivo communities on both sides so probably ignore the ones that post 2 million times a day and keep an eye on the others    I also think it's important to be realistic, it's £100 bit of kit not £1000 so it's not going to be perfect all the time.  I think Pivo are now realising what they are tapping into with riders wanting to video their horses so it does seem like there will be more development on the app for this. they are making all the right noises IMO and in the meantime  I'm happy with what I'm getting - it's a LOT better than a static camera on the fence for me.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			I had a VIP pad too  Bought that all with my own money as well, I don't get any sponsorship other than from my OH (farrier!!  )

I thought it was a good pad, horse I bought it for seemed softer. She's now retired and my welsh needs a thicker pad for her saddle fit so I sold it to another HHOer who is happy with it I believe.  TBH I sort of wish I had kept hold of it because I think ex racer may appreciate it.

I think there are a few very active posters on the pivo communities on both sides so probably ignore the ones that post 2 million times a day and keep an eye on the others    I also think it's important to be realistic, it's £100 bit of kit not £1000 so it's not going to be perfect all the time.  I think Pivo are now realising what they are tapping into with riders wanting to video their horses so it does seem like there will be more development on the app for this. they are making all the right noises IMO and in the meantime  I'm happy with what I'm getting - it's a LOT better than a static camera on the fence for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I still like the VIP pad, thanks MP . 

I didn't find it ground-breaking like some seem to suggest it is, but it's a good quality pad that doesn't affect fit of the saddle much and the horses do seem softer in it. I'm not sure I could justify the price of a new one though...

I'm excited for my pivo to come, tried a cheaper version and it was too slow, so I'm thinking for enough quality to actually film a horse the £100 seems to be about the base line, if you want bells and whistles then you need to spend more...


----------



## Matafleur (18 May 2020)

Oh well now you've all made me buy a flippin' Pivo!!! Our school is 60 x 30 though so not sure how well it will manage, hoping I can site it at B or E and it may work?  

Does anyone know if it's compatible with the little screw attachments on tripods? I have a grip tripod that I'm hoping it might fit. Should be better than my young son's filming which gives me motion sickness! 😂

Has anyone used it for jumping yet? Does it cope with that?


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

Matafleur said:



			Oh well now you've all made me buy a flippin' Pivo!!! Our school is 60 x 30 though so not sure how well it will manage, hoping I can site it at B or E and it may work?

Does anyone know if it's compatible with the little screw attachments on tripods? I have a grip tripod that I'm hoping it might fit. Should be better than my young son's filming which gives me motion sickness! 😂
		
Click to expand...

it will work on any normal screw tripod, I have used it on on the little bendy ones you can attach to a fence, and also my very ancient big extendable tripod that is older than me and used to belong to my Dad for photography 

I tried it on the long side of a long arena on Saturday, I will share the video I'm just waiting for it to upload.  it was fine to capture both ends, the problem I had with it from that position was when I rode directly in front of the camera. To be sure that it will catch you at the far end you need to be zoomed in a bit (Pivo recommend that you are about 1/10 of the screen and that has worked well for me) but that means when you are next to the camera you are waaaay too zoomed in and it can't recognise a horse shape any more.  So it lost me then.  I find it quite easy to get it to pick me up again by riding slowly in front of the camera.

I think if you put it at X you will find it works pretty well. Or if you don't really need to ride super close to the camera.


----------



## Matafleur (18 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			it will work on any normal screw tripod, I have used it on on the little bendy ones you can attach to a fence, and also my very ancient big extendable tripod that is older than me and used to belong to my Dad for photography 

I tried it on the long side of a long arena on Saturday, I will share the video I'm just waiting for it to upload.  it was fine to capture both ends, the problem I had with it from that position was when I rode directly in front of the camera. To be sure that it will catch you at the far end you need to be zoomed in a bit (Pivo recommend that you are about 1/10 of the screen and that has worked well for me) but that means when you are next to the camera you are waaaay too zoomed in and it can't recognise a horse shape any more.  So it lost me then.  I find it quite easy to get it to pick me up again by riding slowly in front of the camera.

I think if you put it at X you will find it works pretty well. Or if you don't really need to ride super close to the camera.
		
Click to expand...

That's really helpful MP, thanks! Horse is having blind wolf teeth out this week so by the time he has recovered the Pivo should have arrived and hopefully I'll have figured out how to use it


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

here's the issue with putting it on the side of the arena. (scuse the actual content, this was at the end of an hour's ride and she was TIRED but I wanted to experiment with the space while we were there. Also, what is happening to my right elbow? job for another day  ) 

Here you can see that it follows you quite well from one end to the other. so no issue with the distance element of a long arena. but I had this placed right outside the boards so when I rode to E almost underneath the camera it lost me.  It picks me up again when I come back, but lost me again next time I rode past E.  I would imagine if you could set it further back, it wouldn't have that problem. You might be too small at the far end, I'm not sure.  If they can master the auto-zoom that would probably solve this.


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

More footage from the same day. at the end I rode some half passes up the centre line which it tracked fine, this was from an off-centre position in the middle somewhere.  it's very happy tracking you on a circle, that's very reliable IME. it got slightly transfixed with some of the other horses in the fields next door to this arena when I went large but on the whole I got it to follow me!


----------



## sherry90 (18 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			More footage from the same day. at the end I rode some half passes up the centre line which it tracked fine, this was from an off-centre position in the middle somewhere.  it's very happy tracking you on a circle, that's very reliable IME. it got slightly transfixed with some of the other horses in the fields next door to this arena when I went large but on the whole I got it to follow me!







Click to expand...

This is good to know! Trying to resist buying one (and the VIP!) money saved during lockdown is burning a hole in my pocket 🙈😂


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

sherry90 said:



			This is good to know! Trying to resist buying one (and the VIP!) money saved during lockdown is burning a hole in my pocket 🙈😂
		
Click to expand...

hehe!  I would say, if you expect it to work 100% of the time and will be irritated if it doesn't, then save your money. if you want something that will work most of the time with a bit of consideration about  the best way to do it, then it seems to be a handy little gadget and will record some useful video. 
 if you want something for videoing online dressage, it's probably not there yet unless your arena happens to be the perfect set up for it - I'd say you want no fence, a good bland background and to be able to set the pod back far enough to capture the horse fully in the screen when you pass close to it.
the pivo social media bods do seem to be interested in developing the horse tracking element though so I am hopeful that it will continue to improve.


----------



## DressageCob (18 May 2020)

that video at E was very helpful, thank you. I may well get one for a play. It seemed to track you ok far away but didn't like it when you were right upon it. Did you have to switch it with the remote to get it back on track, or just ride past?


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

I haven't really played with the remote yet, i just rode past and it picked us up again.

I think the best way to think of it when setting up is that it needs to recognise a horse shape fully in the screen - legs, body and head. and it tracks best when the horses is side on.  So if you challenge the camera picking up that shape, either with lighting, objects between horse and camera or changing the angle or proximity of the horse that's when it's likely to lose you. It's smart enough to track a horse that approaches head on or away from the camera if there are no other challenges, but for example, add in some poor lighting and that tips it over the edge. 

i think the predictive tracking might improve the issue with the video at E but at the moment it needs some development, I read a post from Pivo saying they were working on that. at the moment if it loses you with predictive tracking turned on, it sort of freestyles where it thinks you might have gone and that's not always correct  

hoping someone else's turns up so we can compare notes


----------



## DirectorFury (18 May 2020)

milliepops said:



			hoping someone else's turns up so we can compare notes 

Click to expand...

Mines been dispatched so hopefully not too long to wait .
Did you have to pay import duties MP?


----------



## leflynn (18 May 2020)

My silver one arrived today, paired up no problem, will test at the weekend when I have time to fiddle with it!


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Mines been dispatched so hopefully not too long to wait .
Did you have to pay import duties MP?
		
Click to expand...

nope


----------



## milliepops (18 May 2020)

So today I videoed a friend so I could play with the settings more easily and think I've got closer to solving my dark hedge problem.  There's a slider on the screen that makes the picture brighter so I whacked that right up which more or less sorted it. It made the picture a bit washed out on the bright side but tracked pretty reliably in the dark areas.   Wont post the footage as not my horse but I will try another day 

In the meantime here's one of the other things you can create with it (first quick attempt so more refinement needed 🙃)


----------



## Barlow (19 May 2020)

I have one - been ok so far, find it tracks me more easily in bright sunlight / brighter days when the contrast of me against the fence is better. Pretty pleased with it given the money but will still rely on a friend to video for virtual lessons


----------



## milliepops (19 May 2020)

Clip from today's efforts.  Cranked the brightness up to the max and that really helped the hedge-shadow issue even if some bits are a bit washed out.  Next time I will try zooming in a bit more and see if it will follow us through the dark to the other end


----------



## Red-1 (20 May 2020)

Mine has arrived! I will have a look and see if I an make it work, but I am tech challenged 

ETA Darcy looks ace!


----------



## milliepops (20 May 2020)

Good luck Red


----------



## Red-1 (20 May 2020)

Hmmm, paired OK, set up OK, saw me and started to track, and lost me every time. Never did a full circle. 

My arena is 30 X 30, tried in the middle and on the outside in the corner, but it never did track a full circle. Gave up as it was very hot!


----------



## milliepops (20 May 2020)

what settings did you have it on, Red?   I have found AI, horse (obv) centre of screen,  fast or frenzy speed and then depending on the area zoomed in a bit or the brightness turned up has worked for me.  Also having it on a taller tripod has been more reliable than on a low block.


----------



## joanneof (23 May 2020)

Did anyone else experience issues with it in shipment. My was shipped, but had been sitting in Hong Kong for days now which has me a bit worried.


----------



## AUB (24 May 2020)

Has the Pivo Equestrians group been deleted? I can only seem to find the Pivo horse riding community one.


----------



## milliepops (24 May 2020)

AUB said:



			Has the Pivo Equestrians group been deleted? I can only seem to find the Pivo horse riding community one.
		
Click to expand...

Huh 🤔 well spotted.


----------



## DirectorFury (2 June 2020)

Mine arrived a few days ago but I've now go no where to use it (long story). I've not even taken the plastic off the boxes! Pivo have told me to return it to an address in South Korea which is going to cost me £50 in shipping, and they're going to keep the same amount back from my refund to cover the initial cost of shipping so I'll get a refund of a whole £9! Just something for people to be aware of. 
I'll be putting mine up for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## DressageCob (2 June 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			Mine arrived a few days ago but I've now go no where to use it (long story). I've not even taken the plastic off the boxes! Pivo have told me to return it to an address in South Korea which is going to cost me £50 in shipping, and they're going to keep the same amount back from my refund to cover the initial cost of shipping so I'll get a refund of a whole £9! Just something for people to be aware of.
I'll be putting mine up for sale if anyone is interested.
		
Click to expand...

I'm interested! That's a rubbish refund


----------



## milliepops (2 June 2020)

Oh no! 
I'd def put it up for sale, I saw someone selling one on the BD facebook page that went pretty fast


----------



## AUB (2 June 2020)

Mine just came today! Can’t wait to try it out later. Only thing is I now also need a tripod. When I bought Pivo I didn’t know that YO had decided to make another outdoor arena. So now we have a beautiful 20x60 with a view. But unlike our old 20x40 it doesn’t have a tall-ish fence around it, so there’s nowhere to put Pivo. I’ll need to see what I can do about that until I get a tripod...


----------



## milliepops (2 June 2020)

AUB said:



			Mine just came today! Can’t wait to try it out later. Only thing is I now also need a tripod. When I bought Pivo I didn’t know that YO had decided to make another outdoor arena. So now we have a beautiful 20x60 with a view. But unlike our old 20x40 it doesn’t have a tall-ish fence around it, so there’s nowhere to put Pivo. I’ll need to see what I can do about that until I get a tripod...
		
Click to expand...

have you got any jump blocks etc?
i used the pivo excuse to get myself a new tripod, my old one was so fiddly to put up. new one was super cheap so I doubt it will last the multiple decades that the old one has, but it's saved a lot of swearing and faffing


----------



## AUB (2 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			have you got any jump blocks etc?
i used the pivo excuse to get myself a new tripod, my old one was so fiddly to put up. new one was super cheap so I doubt it will last the multiple decades that the old one has, but it's saved a lot of swearing and faffing 

Click to expand...

I don’t think jumping blocks would be enough, the arena is raised about 50 cm to drain better, so that would only be hoof-height. Could make for some cool footage, come to think of it! I’ll definitely try that later on, but for today I’ll just go in our old arena where I can put Pivo up on the fence and actually reach it without getting off.


----------



## milliepops (2 June 2020)

Oh, I meant in the middle of the school, that's where i put mine.


----------



## Wheels (18 June 2020)

how is everyone getting on with their Pivo?

Any particular issues to tell us about?


----------



## TheMule (18 June 2020)

Mine is working well for flatwork but can't quite cope with jumping- it's ok if we don’t jump too high but once we're in the air it seems to stop recognizing it as a horse!
I'm pleased with mine overall though, it's been a useful tool


----------



## milliepops (18 June 2020)

Wheels said:



			how is everyone getting on with their Pivo?

Any particular issues to tell us about?
		
Click to expand...

rain!!  
hopeless at the moment  

I think I read they are releasing auto zoom this week


----------



## mavandkaz (18 June 2020)

Mine arrived a week or so ago. 
Have tried it twice, and it's not going well. It's starts off tracking me but quickly loses me and spins in the opposite direction. 

I think it might be my phone, but I'm not paying out for a new one just to use a Pivo.

Will probably have to sell anyway as horse is now up for sale and won't have anything to school til next year....


----------



## AUB (18 June 2020)

I’m quite happy with mine. It’s not perfect, and I can’t be bothered using it everyday because I do focus too much on it and can’t use the whole arena so it impairs my riding a little, but to check once a week or so if we’re generally moving in the right direction I think it’s a good tool.

I’ve learned lots from just following the Facebook group. And auto zoom will be cool! Can’t wait for that.


----------



## Wheels (18 June 2020)

mavandkaz said:



			Mine arrived a week or so ago. 
Have tried it twice, and it's not going well. It's starts off tracking me but quickly loses me and spins in the opposite direction. 

I think it might be my phone, but I'm not paying out for a new one just to use a Pivo.

Will probably have to sell anyway as horse is now up for sale and won't have anything to school til next year....
		
Click to expand...

If you do decide to sell pivo can you let me know?


----------



## Red-1 (18 June 2020)

mavandkaz said:



			Mine arrived a week or so ago.
Have tried it twice, and it's not going well. It's starts off tracking me but quickly loses me and spins in the opposite direction.

I think it might be my phone, but I'm not paying out for a new one just to use a Pivo.

Will probably have to sell anyway as horse is now up for sale and won't have anything to school til next year....
		
Click to expand...

This is what happened with me. It would start to follow then lose me. There were a couple of factors, the sun was low plus I had a jump up.


milliepops said:



			what settings did you have it on, Red?   I have found AI, horse (obv) centre of screen,  fast or frenzy speed and then depending on the area zoomed in a bit or the brightness turned up has worked for me.  Also having it on a taller tripod has been more reliable than on a low block.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I missed this. Firstly I had mum troubles to sort again, then my arena was re-surfaced. No time to play.


----------



## mavandkaz (18 June 2020)

Wheels said:



			If you do decide to sell pivo can you let me know?
		
Click to expand...

Will do. Someone is trying out the horse this weekend so if all goes well I will make a final decision next week.


----------



## Mahoganybay (18 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			rain!!
hopeless at the moment 

I think I read they are releasing auto zoom this week 

Click to expand...

ive used mine the once, it worked quite well. my horse has had a couple of weeks off due to saddle adjustment. Hopefully will have another go at the weekend.

The auto zoom should be good, if anyone receives notification of its release could they update this post in case I miss it, pretty please 😊😊


----------



## Mahoganybay (18 June 2020)

I’ve just checked my phone and the update is there 👍


----------



## humblepie (21 June 2020)

I am late to the party as wasn't really sure what the Pivo was but know now.  Am tempted too as normally ride on my own and find it so helpful when I see a video as I realise my forward is still snail pace.  Off to look at the link now.  What sort of height works best for it to be set at - thinking whether tripod or perhaps top of a beer barrel (that is probably too low but we don't have arena fence and the barrel is in the arena as a mounting block).  Off to investigate now.


----------



## milliepops (21 June 2020)

I have mine on a tripod, about 3'6 or 4' high I guess. 

Has anyone had a play with the auto-zoom yet? app updated the other day but the weather has been a bit hit and miss.


----------



## humblepie (21 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			I have mine on a tripod, about 3'6 or 4' high I guess.

Has anyone had a play with the auto-zoom yet? app updated the other day but the weather has been a bit hit and miss.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. I feel a purchase coming on


----------



## HufflyPuffly (21 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			I have mine on a tripod, about 3'6 or 4' high I guess.

Has anyone had a play with the auto-zoom yet? app updated the other day but the weather has been a bit hit and miss.
		
Click to expand...

Not yet! It was raining, then I went xc schooling and they had a day off today... Hoping tomorrow 🤞🏻


----------



## Mahoganybay (22 June 2020)

humblepie said:



			Thank you. I feel a purchase coming on
		
Click to expand...

I use a tripod, bought the Amazon basics and it works a treat. 👍


----------



## Mahoganybay (22 June 2020)

milliepops said:



			I have mine on a tripod, about 3'6 or 4' high I guess.

Has anyone had a play with the auto-zoom yet? app updated the other day but the weather has been a bit hit and miss.
		
Click to expand...


I have had a play at home and the auto zoom looks great, hopefully trying it in the arena tomorrow 👍


----------



## ycbm (22 June 2020)

Oh well,  does any one want one for £100?

Mine works beautifully in the house,  but my arena is on top of a hill and it just can't track me against the skyline with no fences or background.  

Still under full warranty, in box as new,  only a month old.    

.


----------



## Ambers Echo (24 June 2020)

Just got one for my birthday but it's been a bit hit and miss so far. Loses me when I go.past haylage bales. And how do you use it on your own! I am using AI, fast, horse, centre screen on a small jump. It picked me up when Katie pointed it at me till it got me then she could put it on the  block. I wonder if a tripod would be better?


----------



## TheMule (24 June 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			Just got one for my birthday but it's been a bit hit and miss so far. Loses me when I go.past haylage bales. And how do you use it on your own! I am using AI, fast, horse, centre screen on a small jump. It picked me up when Katie pointed it at me till it got me then she could put it on the  block. I wonder if a tripod would be better?
		
Click to expand...

I have mine on a tripod which works well and means I can control it from on horseback


----------



## Red-1 (24 June 2020)

How do you download the auto zoom? I am wondering if that will help it to track me?


----------



## milliepops (24 June 2020)

Red-1 said:



			How do you download the auto zoom? I am wondering if that will help it to track me?
		
Click to expand...

It's in the latest app update so just check your phone to make sure there's no updates due. The option is at the bottom of the video settings.

I had a go with it yesterday, definitely an improvement and I found it coped better with light and shade. Not perfect but a good update, and the pivo developers really do seem to be seeing the benefit of sorting out the horse functionality    I plopped it at x in a 20 x 60 yesterday and rode on the track mainly which was a bit of a push before the auto zoom.  it also coped better with riding towards and away from the camera.

AE I have mine on a tripod about 3 or 4 foot high. I set it up before mounting - point it at the horse, get it locked on and recording and then go and mount. sometimes it loses you as you walk away but I have found it fairly easy to get it to pick us up again.


----------



## rextherobber (25 June 2020)

Does anyone have any experience of using it with  Samsung J6+ ( the most rubbish phone ever, cannot wait for contract to end!)


----------



## milliepops (25 June 2020)

I've got an S9 sorry, I think the phone camera quality has a lot to do with how successful the motion tracking is. might be worth asking on the FB group if you're a member, there were a few polls to find out who was using what phone a while back.


----------



## milliepops (17 July 2020)

so apparently they've updated the horse tracking so it can track the front and back of the horse too. 
I haven't got any updates available yet - anyone else?


----------



## Mahoganybay (17 July 2020)

milliepops said:



			so apparently they've updated the horse tracking so it can track the front and back of the horse too.
I haven't got any updates available yet - anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it’s come through on my updates. I have a IPhone. Not had chance to try it yet but it looks good.


----------



## Reacher (17 July 2020)

If anyone uses it with an iPhone 6 I’d be interested in a report please 😄


----------



## humblepie (17 July 2020)

Does it cope if there are jumps up in an arena where you are doing flat work or does it lose the horse if you go behind a jump?   We always have show jumps up and work around them so just wondered how that works.  Thanks


----------



## milliepops (17 July 2020)

I don't school with jumps in the arena but feedback on the FB groups is that it's a bit hit and miss. i think it might be getting better with the new improvements.


----------



## Kat (19 July 2020)

Ok Pivo people, I am tempted, but was resisting until a sale popped up. 

So is this likely to work for me? 

I'm not an instagram influencer, I just want to track my schooling between lessons really. I have had limited (no) success with propping my phone on the school fence. I got 7m of ceiling the other day. 

I school either in a 20x30 ish indoor or 20 x 40 outdoor that has buildings on one side, a bank with vegetation on the other and open to the yard on the fourth. Horse is bay. 

I have a tripod and gorilla pod I could nick from DH. 

Phone is a samsung S7 edge, although I will probably upgrade in the next 6 months. 

I ride alone (as in nobody else on the yard often) and mount outside the arena. 

So is it likely to work for me? 

Standard or Silver? 

Are any of the accessories or packs worth buying?

Thanks folks


----------



## milliepops (19 July 2020)

i would say yes it will work
I just use it for me, it's not perfect but then the ££££££ pixios etc aren't either so I'm at ease with the idea that it's trying to do a very complicated thing and won't be totally without issues.

the horse tracking beta version has massively improved tracking success in a difficult arena for me, the auto zoom had already improved it but the ability to recognise front and back of the horse means it's much much better tracking as you go on the track away from it and also for lateral work.
it's knocked the auto zoom out for me but I guess that's the nature of a beta version, there's going to be some snagging and I am sure they will sort that.

i really feel that the pivo developers have recognised the huge market in the horse world and they do seem to be working to make it better for us. (bearing in mine it wasn't originally conceived as just a horse tracking gadget, it does loads of other things too)

I would get the silver version. I don't use any other stuff, i have a big tripod that i used for my video camera before. any standard tripod will fit it and i think the pivo one is a bit flimsy for horsey purposes. it comes with a case and a remote.

i think the quality of your phone camera may have an influence on how well the tracking works, i am using an S9 and I have a huge SD card in it so never have any issues with storage that seem to affect some people.


----------



## Kat (19 July 2020)

Thanks Milliepops that is very helpful (although not so much for my wallet!)

I have joined the Facebook group and have seen a few posts saying that the Samsung S7 is too old but others seem to be managing it. Hopefully the s7 edge will be ok for now until I can justify a new phone.


----------



## milliepops (20 July 2020)

so they've said that the beta version has a bug in it affecting samsung phones (it seems to have knocked the auto-zoom out and pivo also has a funny 5 mins now and then) but the developers seem to be pretty speedy at resolving these things. Despite that i'm pretty impressed with how much better it is already, our arena at home is a really tricky place with light/dark etc and it's much more reliable since the last update, now tracks me from the far end of the school without an issue.


----------



## Kat (20 July 2020)

Thanks I decided that it was likely to be usable with my current phone so decided to go for it and will upgrade my phone in due course which will hopefully improve it. 

So I ordered a pivo silver, really looking forward to trying it!


----------



## GinaGeo (20 July 2020)

Thanks for this thread MP. I always school alone and my trainer is doing a lot of helping via video which is really helpful. Except I can only drag someone to video me on the odd occasion, and my attempts of popping my phone on the fence have been hit and miss. Although I did get an excellent time lapse of the sky the other day 🙈

With a decent sale price this evening I haven’t been able to resist... OH has kindly said I can borrow his tripod. So fingers crossed we have some success....


----------



## Pippity (20 July 2020)

How thick a phone can it handle? Mine (LG G7) is in a very chunky case (because I'm clumsy and constantly send it flying) and I don't really want to take it out!


----------



## milliepops (20 July 2020)

I know i keep saying it but I'm really impressed with the pivo team and the way they respond to deveopment ideas and problems, I'd suggest joining the pivo equestrian group for help and ideas when you get it because there's a growing body of experience now.

Pippity I take my s9 out of the case each time, it is adjustable but within a limit.
I've just tried OHs CAT phone and that only just doesn't fit, its 14mm thick so I'd say 13mm or thinner.


----------



## Pippity (20 July 2020)

milliepops said:



			Pippity I take my s9 out of the case each time, it is adjustable but within a limit.
I've just tried OHs CAT phone and that only just doesn't fit, its 14mm thick so I'd say 13mm or thinner.
		
Click to expand...

Mine's on the very edge of that, so I wasn't going to bother - and then I saw the smart mount, which can hold any type of phone. So, whoops, I appear to have tripped, landed on my keyboard, and accidentally bought one.


----------



## JustMe22 (27 July 2020)

I've just ordered one too. So excited!


----------



## Red-1 (27 July 2020)

Thank you for your update. 

With life happening, I have still only tried mine the one, where I didn't get it to track me at all as soon as I turned. It would capture me, start to move, then lose me almost instantly.

I will wait for the zoom with front/rear recognition to be fixed than get it out of the box again. 

My phone also didn't fit in the holder with the case, yet the case is ridiculously hard to remove. So, I may also get the upgraded holder. I don't want to lose the case as I am clumsy and really love the bit where I drop my phone (again) and someone is aghast, yet I don't even check the phone when I pick it up as I know it will be OK!


----------



## AUB (27 July 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Thank you for your update.

With life happening, I have still only tried mine the one, where I didn't get it to track me at all as soon as I turned. It would capture me, start to move, then lose me almost instantly.

I will wait for the zoom with front/rear recognition to be fixed than get it out of the box again.
		
Click to expand...

The beta bug for Samsung/Android should be fixed now, they did an update over the weekend.


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2020)

yeah, I think the iphone update came out the day before, my app had no updates yesterday (android) but i can see it's updated overnight.  not sure if I'll get a chance to play later but will have a go.  If the zoom is now working with the horse beta version I think that's going to be brilliant .


----------



## Laafet (27 July 2020)

Oh dear, this has got me really interested. Only off point, I currently have not got a horse in schooling work (which is a long story). I have a Samsung A50 (personal phone) and an iPhone 7 would either of these work well?
I was looking at tripods during lock down and our school is only 20 x 40 so thought placing it on the fence around the B/E line would would well or in the top corner. 
If/When I finally find a new ride then I am very interested in this as I am a solo rider and never have a slave to come and video. I have tried leaving my phone a few times on the area fence with varied results. 
There is a sale on and I got a further 7% off but I am holding off as without a horse to try it on it's a bit pointless and I am sure they will have more sales....


----------



## milliepops (27 July 2020)

i think they have sales quite often tbh.
I don't know about which phone model is best, I know the newer ones seem most successful because the camera quality is quite important to the success of the tracking. the website help pages are quite comprehensive, I think there's something on there about which phones are recommended.


----------



## Laafet (27 July 2020)

milliepops said:



			i think they have sales quite often tbh.
I don't know about which phone model is best, I know the newer ones seem most successful because the camera quality is quite important to the success of the tracking. the website help pages are quite comprehensive, I think there's something on there about which phones are recommended.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I have joined the group on Facebook. And good that they are constantly trying to improve the usability for riders.


----------



## AUB (27 July 2020)

Previously it has worked better with iPhone, it seems that there has been bugs with Android-phones with the last 2 major updates (autozoom and then beta). 

Re placement I think it works best placed at X, I or C/A. 
In a corner didn’t work too well for me, but that was also before autozoom, so might work now?


----------



## Silver Clouds (28 July 2020)

I am looking at buying a Pivo as like others I school on my own and fed up with trying to get decent footage with a camera on a fixed tripod. The info everyone (particularly MP ) has provided here is really useful, especially as I'm not on Facebook or Instagram so can't access all of the advice etc.. 

Bit of a niche question, but has anyone tried it with carriage driving (schooling in an arena), and did it work? I do a mix of riding and driving, and I struggle to assess the horse's way of going more when driving than riding (I can't 'feel' it as easily) so being able to check progress via recording would be great. Presumably it should still be able to recognise and track the horse, but I wasn't sure whether it would get confused by the carriage and human, and obviously I want the whole horse in the picture!


----------



## milliepops (28 July 2020)

oooh interesting, SC.  i haven't spotted anyone on the FB groups with a carriage.


----------



## Silver Clouds (28 July 2020)

milliepops said:



			oooh interesting, SC.  i haven't spotted anyone on the FB groups with a carriage.
		
Click to expand...

I don't want to find it focuses on the carriage and cuts off the front half of the horse, or that it struggles with following the image as a whole


----------



## Kat (29 July 2020)

Silver Clouds said:



			I don't want to find it focuses on the carriage and cuts off the front half of the horse, or that it struggles with following the image as a whole 

Click to expand...

I would join the Facebook group and ask if anyone has tried it. You can set up a fb profile with no details, keep it private and use it just for that group.


----------



## rara007 (29 July 2020)

I have one just not got round to using it. Can try it driving over the next week some time


----------



## Kat (29 July 2020)

OMG mine has arrived!!!!

I was getting a bit concerned as the tracking hadn't updated for a few days but it is here! 

Let's hope it works with my rather elderly phone


----------



## teapot (29 July 2020)

Asking for one for my birthday - think the tech is brilliant and about time my phone proved its worth!


----------



## Silver Clouds (30 July 2020)

rara007 said:



			I have one just not got round to using it. Can try it driving over the next week some time 

Click to expand...

Thank you Rara, if you get time at some point and it's not a faff for you then that would be really helpful


----------



## Pippity (31 July 2020)

My Pivo arrived less than a week after ordering it, which was a very pleasant surprise. My LG G7 in it's Ringke case fits easily in the phone-holder slot, so the smart holder wasn't needed. I haven't had a chance to play with it with the horse yet but it does a surprisingly good job of tracking my cat! I've got to take lunging and trotting-up videos for my vet, so I'll see how it copes with that.


----------



## Kat (31 July 2020)

Mine arrived within 2 weeks. 

My phone easily fits in even with a spigen safety case although it isn't a bulky one. 

I tried it last night. I didn't use Horse Beta as I wasn't sure if it was working for Samsung. 

It was a bit frustrating, it was easy enough to set up and I stood it on a blue barrel at approximately D. I was able to set it up and put it in place. 

I used the back camera and was able to check it was working by peering round the back. 

It picked me up ok but it did struggle with the low sun and kept losing me when I was in front of the sun. 

I tried moving it to the top of a gate post in the A/K corner but when it lost me it kept focusing on the stable block wall instead. Then I tried it in the C/H corner but again if it lost me it focused on the trailers behind, and the low sun was a much bigger problem here. 

I got some ok images and videos but not much before my phone ran out of storage and downed tools. 

I am a bit frustrated but as my phone is old and "unsupported" it isn't entirely surprising. 

So I will try again, I will aim for a less sunny day and probably try to position the camera near A to avoid the low sun. I will not turn the video on until I am ready to do something interesting and I will try to clear more space on my phone. 

Pictures are a bit blurry once screen grabbed due to camera quality. They are sufficient for checking position etc though. 

I am very hopeful that I will get good results when I upgrade my phone.


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2020)

I think you will, Kat. I think the camera quality has quite a bearing on how well it tracks because like you say the environmental stuff like the light can make it really tricky.  some of the newest phones seem to be doing really well even then (s20 and the newer iphone)

  i find overcast days or where the light is directly above it works the best. my current arena is tricky because of the gap in the hedge by the gate which makes a really bright spot and also lots of shadow from the hedge and trees.  I haven't tried it since the latest update (yesterday?)  but horse beta was performing pretty reliably for me before that and I'm on a samsung too (S9)


----------



## teapot (31 July 2020)

Sunny conditions are some of the worst for photographers depending on time of day, so unsprising if a phone camera struggled. 

MP you're really making me want to just get one now...


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2020)

teapot said:



			Sunny conditions are some of the worst for photographers depending on time of day, so unsprising if a phone camera struggled.

MP you're really making me want to just get one now...
		
Click to expand...

haha!  I'll just keep on with the health warning - it's not perfect, it's going to miss bits now and then but you get what you pay for and the pivo team are really impressive. 

Ive found it so useful training at home, even silly things like I watched clips of Kira napping and realised i was almost sitting there letting it happen for a few seconds rather than acting straight away. i thought I was doing stuff, but I was hesitating! i find it quick and easy to set up so it's easy to just plonk down and see what happens. i think i would struggle to get the use out of the systems that need beacons dotted about, it would take too long to be practical in a shared yard environment.


----------



## mavandkaz (31 July 2020)

I will be selling mine if anyone is interested...


----------



## milliepops (31 July 2020)

they seem to sell well on FB


----------



## Kat (31 July 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think you will, Kat. I think the camera quality has quite a bearing on how well it tracks because like you say the environmental stuff like the light can make it really tricky.  some of the newest phones seem to be doing really well even then (s20 and the newer iphone)

  i find overcast days or where the light is directly above it works the best. my current arena is tricky because of the gap in the hedge by the gate which makes a really bright spot and also lots of shadow from the hedge and trees.  I haven't tried it since the latest update (yesterday?)  but horse beta was performing pretty reliably for me before that and I'm on a samsung too (S9)
		
Click to expand...

Yes that's kind of my problem, we have a bank with trees/bushes on two sides and a buildingon the other long side but the sun was directly lined up with the little gap between the two. 

I suspect that the indoor might be easier for it now we have had the lights upgraded but I can't face going in there in this weather!!! 

I was hoping to hold onto this phone until I am back in the office but this may tempt me to upgrade earlier. Though I don't think I can stretch to an S20!


----------



## GinaGeo (3 August 2020)

My Pivo arrived last week and I've been playing with it. At first it seemed better with the grey and struggled a little more with the bays but it does seem to depend on how sunny it is. 

My Partner suggested we try it quite high up and point it down a little as that is what a photographer would do on a Sunny day - it seemed sensible so we put it on his 6ft Tripod and it coped better.

The School I use probably isn't the easiest - but I'm careful to try and position it to have the sun behind it and it has done really well. If it loses me I just ride back round and pick it back up. 

It even managed to record some jumping yesterday. On occasion it seems you can outrun it  - but it was trying hard to keep up. 

Really impressed with how it coped with ponies outside the arena, the jumps and wings and the quicker speed when jumping. I even tried upping the pace a little more and putting in some tighter turns and it amazed by keeping up. It did struggle a lot more with my grey though and lost us a few times -but we were playing with putting it in different places. It seems to struggle the most when you move fast close to it, so positioning it is the key part.

I'm using it with my iPhone 7 and used the BETA mode.


----------



## rara007 (3 August 2020)

It ran out of battery today... tbc


----------



## milliepops (3 August 2020)

GinaGeo said:



			My Pivo arrived last week and I've been playing with it. At first it seemed better with the grey and struggled a little more with the bays but it does seem to depend on how sunny it is.

My Partner suggested we try it quite high up and point it down a little as that is what a photographer would do on a Sunny day - it seemed sensible so we put it on his 6ft Tripod and it coped better.

The School I use probably isn't the easiest - but I'm careful to try and position it to have the sun behind it and it has done really well. If it loses me I just ride back round and pick it back up.

It even managed to record some jumping yesterday. On occasion it seems you can outrun it  - but it was trying hard to keep up.

Really impressed with how it coped with ponies outside the arena, the jumps and wings and the quicker speed when jumping. I even tried upping the pace a little more and putting in some tighter turns and it amazed by keeping up. It did struggle a lot more with my grey though and lost us a few times -but we were playing with putting it in different places. It seems to struggle the most when you move fast close to it, so positioning it is the key part.

I'm using it with my iPhone 7 and used the BETA mode.







Click to expand...

I think your video is set to private 🙂

I'm pretty pleased with the latest update, horse beta with the auto zoom reinstated lost me briefly twice in 40 mins in our awkward home arena.
I'm going to try cranking up the video quality next time, been on standard 1080p so far.


----------



## GinaGeo (4 August 2020)

milliepops said:



			I think your video is set to private 🙂

I'm pretty pleased with the latest update, horse beta with the auto zoom reinstated lost me briefly twice in 40 mins in our awkward home arena.
I'm going to try cranking up the video quality next time, been on standard 1080p so far.
		
Click to expand...

Oops - I think I've updated it now! 

Is anyone using any specific software to edit the footage? I've found 'Video Editor' which I'm using on my phone, which is pretty straightforward but wondered if there was anything slightly better out there?


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2020)

GinaGeo said:



			Oops - I think I've updated it now!

Is anyone using any specific software to edit the footage? I've found 'Video Editor' which I'm using on my phone, which is pretty straightforward but wondered if there was anything slightly better out there?
		
Click to expand...

I use inshot which has paid options but the free version is pretty good.


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2020)

that jumping vid is pretty good!  better than some human camerawork!   (anyone watch olivia towers videos? bless her mum, she's about as good as my mum at videoing things, she could do with one of these things to film her tests )


----------



## GinaGeo (4 August 2020)

About the same as my mum then! She gets distracted watching and films the floor instead


----------



## milliepops (4 August 2020)

haha!  yeah same. If my mum remembers to keep the horse in shot then she gets carried away and does disco-zooming. it's quite something


----------



## DressageCob (5 August 2020)

My Pivo arrived today, about a week after I ordered it. Clearly their delivery times have improved! I'm hoping to try it out on Friday.


----------



## rara007 (5 August 2020)

Hmm, had it at the end of a large arena today and it struggled... 

Tbc


----------



## milliepops (6 August 2020)

Silver Clouds said:



			I am looking at buying a Pivo as like others I school on my own and fed up with trying to get decent footage with a camera on a fixed tripod. The info everyone (particularly MP ) has provided here is really useful, especially as I'm not on Facebook or Instagram so can't access all of the advice etc..

Bit of a niche question, but has anyone tried it with carriage driving (schooling in an arena), and did it work? I do a mix of riding and driving, and I struggle to assess the horse's way of going more when driving than riding (I can't 'feel' it as easily) so being able to check progress via recording would be great. Presumably it should still be able to recognise and track the horse, but I wasn't sure whether it would get confused by the carriage and human, and obviously I want the whole horse in the picture!
		
Click to expand...

Someone has just posted a driving video.  Sorry not sure if the link will work:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PivoHorseRidingCommunity/permalink/317771162606369/


----------



## neddy man (6 August 2020)

milliepops said:



			Someone has just posted a driving video.  Sorry not sure if the link will work:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PivoHorseRidingCommunity/permalink/317771162606369/

Click to expand...

The link works fine on my tablet followed them well on change of rein and rein back did loose them a couple of times but picked them back up again.


----------



## Silver Clouds (17 August 2020)

milliepops said:



			Someone has just posted a driving video.  Sorry not sure if the link will work:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PivoHorseRidingCommunity/permalink/317771162606369/

Click to expand...

Thanks for posting that MP... and apologies for taking so long to notice . I'm impressed that it seemed to cope just as well with a driven horse as with a ridden one. I think I could get quite a bit of use out of it so have put one on my 'to buy' list once I've moved the horses in the autumn.


----------



## Kahlua (17 August 2020)

Can I ask anyone who cares to answer! There is a sale on at the moment, is that normal or should I jump on it? The starter pack is 35% off at roughly £120 at the moment 🤔


----------



## milliepops (17 August 2020)

seem to be sales on quite often so i wouldn't be in a mad rush.


----------



## Kat (17 August 2020)

Kahlua said:



			Can I ask anyone who cares to answer! There is a sale on at the moment, is that normal or should I jump on it? The starter pack is 35% off at roughly £120 at the moment 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That's the sale that was only on for a weekend when I bought mine, I wouldn't panic too much. 

I also wouldn't bother with a pack, just buy the silver unless you want to use it with a go pro or something.


----------



## Kahlua (17 August 2020)

Kat said:



			That's the sale that was only on for a weekend when I bought mine, I wouldn't panic too much.

I also wouldn't bother with a pack, just buy the silver unless you want to use it with a go pro or something.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Might sit tight for the moment then 😊


----------



## Mynstrel (14 October 2020)

Which pivo have people bought? I'm trying unsuccessfully to talk myself out of wanting one for the horses and dogs but I'm not sure which one would be best.


----------



## rextherobber (14 October 2020)

Just give in and get one - silver!


----------



## AUB (14 October 2020)

Get the silver one. It can turn twice as fast as the red.


----------



## ownedbyaconnie (14 October 2020)

Thanks guys. I was happily living my life not knowing about this and now I desperately NEED one. 

Mum wanted to know what we’d like as an engagement present, how can I swing this as a joint present? I’m thinking it’s a gift to the OH as it spares him from coming to watch and film me.


----------



## HazuraJane (15 October 2020)

lol i have one and imho it was a waste of money. it's a pivo silver. thinking about selling it.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 October 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			lol i have one and imho it was a waste of money. it's a pivo silver. thinking about selling it.
		
Click to expand...

please tell us why ?


----------



## HazuraJane (17 October 2020)

Goldenstar said:



			please tell us why ?
		
Click to expand...

I can't get it to track me consistently. It will track me for a short period then it drops me and remains static. I've had the very tech-savvy partner of a barn friend take it home to spend an extended time working on it, and he can't get it to perform consistently either. ??????


----------



## Mahoganybay (17 October 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			I can't get it to track me consistently. It will track me for a short period then it drops me and remains static. I've had the very tech-savvy partner of a barn friend take it home to spend an extended time working on it, and he can't get it to perform consistently either. ??????
		
Click to expand...

What settings do you have it on and what phone are you using?

Also, have you messaged the Pivo guys on the Facebook page, they are super helpful and very responsive.


----------



## HazuraJane (17 October 2020)

I have an iPhone 11 Pro. Can't recall what the settings were that I used; the fellow who is tech savvy currently has the actual Pivo.


----------



## Mahoganybay (17 October 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			I have an iPhone 11 Pro. Can't recall what the settings were that I used; the fellow who is tech savvy currently has the actual Pivo.
		
Click to expand...

it should work fine with your phone (it does with mine), but I do know there are some issues with certain Android phones.

Pivo Set Up:

1- turn on airplane mode (this will make sure your Pivo dosent stop recording if you get a text/call etc) on phone and check Bluetooth is still enabled
2- set up Pivo on tripod in desired location, check Pivos spirit level
3- turn on Pivo, wait until light turns blue
4- open Pivo app on phone and click connect
5- change to back camera by clicking top left icon
6- check in video mode (camera is visible in bottom right corner)
7- flick over to Beta horse
8- swipe right to left and check settings
9- always have on auto track, centred and auto zoom
10- fast for normal school work, frenzy for jumping or quick turns
11- predictive follow on if Pivo in centre of arena, off if Pivo at the edge 
12- auto exposure on for old phones, off for new phones that do it automatically themselves
13- return to main screen, turn phone landscape
14- place phone in Pivo, making sure it’s straight and not tilted forward or backwards
15- if safe to let go, line up horse in the screen, making sure the red box is over the horse (if not, point Pivo towards your mounting block after hitting record and pick up later)
16- press record, make sure the red circle has turned to a square and the timer has begun counting
17- walk away and keep an eye on Pivo to make sure it follows your horse, it’s worth walking a circle around to make sure before mounting. If it doesn’t follow, restart Pivo and phone and start again. Occasionally an update will require a phone restart in order to work properly.

Tips- avoid riding closer than 2m in walk, 3m in trot and 5m in canter (based on the silver) or Pivo will lose you
- place Pivo so the sun is behind it
- in the beginning, use Pivo in the centre of the arena, light allowing, until you discover any sticky points where Pivo might lose you, then you can experiment with location to try and avoid the stickiness
- Pivo has feet! Pull out the 3 little feet to stabilise if on a fence or barrel
- if it’s windy, put stones in your tripod bag and tie underneath to stop the wind blowing it over
- Pivo is not waterproof. If there’s any chance of rain, cut the corner out of a plastic bag and place over Pivo before putting your phone in the holder to keep the rain off (assuming your phone is a waterproof one)
- when you initially set up, swipe left to right and click the cog on the bottom right. From here you can set up video quality and where Pivo saves your video. The higher the quality, the bigger the file will be.
- when finished, be sure to press the red square to stop recording and wait for the ‘making magic’ note to go before closing the app or switching off Pivo or your video won’t be saved. It only takes a few seconds.

Hope this helps!! Happy Pivo-Ing 🥰🥰


----------



## Cob Life (17 October 2020)

Has anyone tried filiming the online dressage tests with Pivo yet?
I’m thinking of putting it on my Christmas list


----------



## HazuraJane (21 October 2020)

Mahoganybay said:



			it should work fine with your phone (it does with mine), but I do know there are some issues with certain Android phones.

Pivo Set Up:

1- turn on airplane mode (this will make sure your Pivo dosent stop recording if you get a text/call etc) on phone and check Bluetooth is still enabled
2- set up Pivo on tripod in desired location, check Pivos spirit level
3- turn on Pivo, wait until light turns blue
4- open Pivo app on phone and click connect
5- change to back camera by clicking top left icon
6- check in video mode (camera is visible in bottom right corner)
7- flick over to Beta horse
8- swipe right to left and check settings
9- always have on auto track, centred and auto zoom
10- fast for normal school work, frenzy for jumping or quick turns
11- predictive follow on if Pivo in centre of arena, off if Pivo at the edge
12- auto exposure on for old phones, off for new phones that do it automatically themselves
13- return to main screen, turn phone landscape
14- place phone in Pivo, making sure it’s straight and not tilted forward or backwards
15- if safe to let go, line up horse in the screen, making sure the red box is over the horse (if not, point Pivo towards your mounting block after hitting record and pick up later)
16- press record, make sure the red circle has turned to a square and the timer has begun counting
17- walk away and keep an eye on Pivo to make sure it follows your horse, it’s worth walking a circle around to make sure before mounting. If it doesn’t follow, restart Pivo and phone and start again. Occasionally an update will require a phone restart in order to work properly.

Tips- avoid riding closer than 2m in walk, 3m in trot and 5m in canter (based on the silver) or Pivo will lose you
- place Pivo so the sun is behind it
- in the beginning, use Pivo in the centre of the arena, light allowing, until you discover any sticky points where Pivo might lose you, then you can experiment with location to try and avoid the stickiness
- Pivo has feet! Pull out the 3 little feet to stabilise if on a fence or barrel
- if it’s windy, put stones in your tripod bag and tie underneath to stop the wind blowing it over
- Pivo is not waterproof. If there’s any chance of rain, cut the corner out of a plastic bag and place over Pivo before putting your phone in the holder to keep the rain off (assuming your phone is a waterproof one)
- when you initially set up, swipe left to right and click the cog on the bottom right. From here you can set up video quality and where Pivo saves your video. The higher the quality, the bigger the file will be.
- when finished, be sure to press the red square to stop recording and wait for the ‘making magic’ note to go before closing the app or switching off Pivo or your video won’t be saved. It only takes a few seconds.

Hope this helps!! Happy Pivo-Ing 🥰🥰
		
Click to expand...

Thank you so much for this! I'll ask for my Pivo to be returned and try your tick list. This is helpful. It's been weeks since I tried using it, sometimes with electronics I find setting them aside for a period of time 'repairs' whatever issues were causing them to malfunction. Can't say why, only that it's my experience. ????? lol.


----------



## Mynstrel (21 October 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			Thank you so much for this! I'll ask for my Pivo to be returned and try your tick list. This is helpful. It's been weeks since I tried using it, sometimes with electronics I find setting them aside for a period of time 'repairs' whatever issues were causing them to malfunction. Can't say why, only that it's my experience. ????? lol.
		
Click to expand...

Stray capacitance. Sometimes electronic devices hold charge for a period of time after they've been switched off; leaving them off for a longer time allows all of that to discharge and sort of reset the device.


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2020)

well i haven't used mine for ages as we moved yards and have mirrors. but thought I'd quickly pop it up yesterday and am really pleased with all the updates they've been doing, i rode for 45 mins and have 44 mins of good footage (just lost me briefly once). also pleased to see it didn't get distracted by the mirrors which had been a concern.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 November 2020)

Thanks so much MahoganyBay. SO far I have nor been able to get in with this at all! It's been totally rubbish. It tracks for a minute or 2 then swivels away to film something random. Might pick me up againt briefly but never for very long. I;ve tried multiple different positions, wearing super-bright colours etc. SO I basdivally gav up in it. But I will try again using these tips. I can't believe the quality of that jumping video! There must be a way to make it work though. I have a Samsung S8.

What does 'Beta Horse mode' mean?


----------



## milliepops (1 November 2020)

beta horse is their new tracking mode, it recognises the horse from the front or back as well as just the side which is how the normal horse tracking works. basically means tracking is much more reliable from all angles.  are you in the FB group, AE? lots of helpful tips on there.


----------



## Ambers Echo (1 November 2020)

Just joined, thanks x


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 November 2020)

Ok armed with my cheat-sheet form that helpful post above, I set the pivo up in the arena, got Tobes in the red square, pressed record, checked it turmed into a square and started counting down, got on, rode for 30 minutes and was tracked throughout. But nothing was filmed! Whyyyyyyyyy!!! I cleared loads of memory space before too. Grrrr


----------



## Mahoganybay (4 November 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			Ok armed with my cheat-sheet form that helpful post above, I set the pivo up in the arena, got Tobes in the red square, pressed record, checked it turmed into a square and started counting down, got on, rode for 30 minutes and was tracked throughout. But nothing was filmed! Whyyyyyyyyy!!! I cleared loads of memory space before too. Grrrr
		
Click to expand...

have you checked in your Pivo gallery rather than your phone?


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 November 2020)

What is my Pivo gallery? You mean in the app?


----------



## shamrock2021 (4 November 2020)

How would this realistically work in a livery yard like   For other people’s privacy. It tracks your horse so you could end up Filming a load of other people doing there jobs or riding there horses. 

Growing up I used to go to a riding school that banned people from filming and talking pictures in lessons .


----------



## milliepops (4 November 2020)

i only use it when I'm on my own, otherwise it will track other horses. i don't see it as any different to propping your phone up in the corner to video.


----------



## Ambers Echo (4 November 2020)

Mahoganybay said:



			have you checked in your Pivo gallery rather than your phone?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. I can only assume that when I put it into the holder I pressed stop by mistake as I was holding it to get Toby in the square and then slotted it into the Pivo. So frustrating but I'll try again soon. I'll get there!


----------



## milliepops (4 November 2020)

I put mine in the pivo first, secure the phone, then get the horse in the frame, press record and go and mount.


----------



## Mahoganybay (4 November 2020)

Ambers Echo said:



			Nope. I can only assume that when I put it into the holder I pressed stop by mistake as I was holding it to get Toby in the square and then slotted it into the Pivo. So frustrating but I'll try again soon. I'll get there!
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, and yes I did mean your Pivo App which has its own gallery. 

What a shame, I promise once you get the hang of it and work out a system that works for you it’s a fab piece of kit.


----------



## HazuraJane (4 November 2020)

Anyone want to buy a Pivo Silver?


----------



## AUB (4 November 2020)

milliepops said:



			i only use it when I'm on my own, otherwise it will track other horses. i don't see it as any different to propping your phone up in the corner to video.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.


----------



## AUB (4 November 2020)

I fix the settings, put it in the holder, mount, walk horse warm and then I use the remote to start filming when I’m ready.


----------



## KEK (9 November 2020)

Does anyone know if this will work for dog agility? Am thinking the dogs might move too quickly.


----------



## milliepops (9 November 2020)

i think some people have used it for that but there is no dog tracking functionality, only people or horses. so it seems to track the person.


----------



## Littlewills (9 November 2020)

HazuraJane said:



			Anyone want to buy a Pivo Silver? 

Click to expand...

Me if you are selling one


----------



## Souixe (10 November 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Yes, I had just ordered one (silver) when you posted about having ordered one. Had yours been on order long then? If you too had only just ordered then mine may be nearly here!!! 

I just took delivery of a tripod today for it. Theirs was quite expensive, but mine off nay was £11 including delivery!
		
Click to expand...

Hi
can you please post a link for the stand you brought I’m not sure what one to get as so many options. Thanks


----------



## FourLeafClover (5 January 2021)

Who has the Pivo Tripod versus another brand/just balancing it on a Polyblock?


----------



## milliepops (5 January 2021)

FourLeafClover said:



			Who has the Pivo Tripod versus another brand/just balancing it on a Polyblock?
		
Click to expand...

i just have a generic tripod. the pivo one doesn't look very stable for using in an arena tbh. it fits any standard tripod.


----------



## Barlow (5 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			i just have a generic tripod. the pivo one doesn't look very stable for using in an arena tbh. it fits any standard tripod.
		
Click to expand...

 This. Tripod came from Jessops but you could also use one of the gorilla ones on post and rail if you don’t have the floor space for a tripod. I’m actually also using Pivo for training sessions with my personal trainer and that’s working well too!


----------



## milliepops (5 January 2021)

i got a nice light one from amazon, it is not hugely robust but it cost peanuts and is super quick to put up compared to my old "proper" one


----------



## FourLeafClover (5 January 2021)

Thanks! Wasn't sure whether it would properly fit another brand of Tripod. I borrowed a friend's Pivo back in the spring and balanced it on a Polyblock but it was a bit precarious (and couldn't get it to track me for love nor money, but I think that was my own personal failure rathe than Pivo's fault!)


----------



## milliepops (5 January 2021)

FourLeafClover said:



			Thanks! Wasn't sure whether it would properly fit another brand of Tripod. I borrowed a friend's Pivo back in the spring and balanced it on a Polyblock but it was a bit precarious (and couldn't get it to track me for love nor money, but I think that was my own personal failure rathe than Pivo's fault!)
		
Click to expand...

the Pivo horse functionality has come on quite a bit since the spring. there's still a knack to it but you'll get there if your phone camera is up to the job


----------



## Alibear (5 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			i got a nice light one from amazon, it is not hugely robust but it cost peanuts and is super quick to put up compared to my old "proper" one 

Click to expand...

 Same its fine in an indoor arena, for an outdoor on a windy day I would need to weight it down somehow. 
I've actually used mine now and it works really well, as we're in a gloomy old indoor I do put it roughly at X and no problems with it tracking or recording.  It really highlights things with my riding, I need to use it again to see how I've progressed since the last one.


----------



## FourLeafClover (5 January 2021)

milliepops said:



			the Pivo horse functionality has come on quite a bit since the spring. there's still a knack to it but you'll get there if your phone camera is up to the job 

Click to expand...

My phone is an iPhone X so I'm hoping all will be fine. Arena lighting situation is pretty good as well as no particular variants in light/dark areas.... I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## DressageCob (5 January 2021)

I have the Pivo tripod as it was part of a pack. It's alright but nowt special.


----------



## mini_b (3 March 2021)

I’ve just caved and bought a pivo!

fecking wish I’d read this though I’ve bought the tripod!! Doh!
I want to use it in the field - will it fall over??!


----------



## milliepops (3 March 2021)

I think you might need to weight it down unless on v flat ground on a nice still day, the pivo ones don't have a very wide base do they?


----------



## mini_b (3 March 2021)

milliepops said:



			I think you might need to weight it down unless on v flat ground on a nice still day, the pivo ones don't have a very wide base do they?
		
Click to expand...

ive not got it so can’t see how wide the base is...I’ll have to work out how to weigh it down when I get it. 
bugger bugger 😂


----------



## VRIN (4 March 2021)

Mine is fine on a tripod unless its a VERY windy day.


----------



## mini_b (4 March 2021)

VRIN said:



			Mine is fine on a tripod unless its a VERY windy day.
		
Click to expand...

is it the pivo tripod though?


----------



## Sprat (4 March 2021)

Late to this thread but I've purchased a Pivo! I've attempted using it a couple of times, it tends to spin around and lose me if I set up at the side of the arena, I think reading some of the above responses I need to try it at X.


----------



## mini_b (4 March 2021)

Sprat said:



			Late to this thread but I've purchased a Pivo! I've attempted using it a couple of times, it tends to spin around and lose me if I set up at the side of the arena, I think reading some of the above responses I need to try it at X.
		
Click to expand...

theres a Facebook group for horse riders which pivo are really quick to help with troubleshooting. 
@milliepops seems to be resident HHO pivo expert!


----------



## j1ffy (4 March 2021)

I used mine last week for the first time in a while (it's been too wet / snowy / foggy for the last few months and I'm too lazy to faff around with a cover for it!). I think the new 'Horse' mode is a lot easier, it seems that the settings are automatically set to the right ones and I didn't need to spend ages checking the checklist on FB and changing things. It only lost us twice during a 30 minute video, both times when I rode too close, so really pleased.


----------



## Alibear (10 March 2021)

I'm loving mine, not used it on a windy day yet though. I only have an Amazon Basic tripod which is very light so I think it would be a risk too far   It's really helped with Daisy coming home as she feels so different to Amber, but when I watch it back I can see she's moving nicely and that if I push her on it actually makes things worse.  I need to learn the different good feel for her.   I now have more footage of me riding Daisy in 10 days then I did in the previous  2 years.  I did make the mistake of having it all setup and following us but not having pressed record on the first go.  So now I'm becoming a convert to using the remote.  I'm very pleased with my purchase, its recording me on a grey horse, on a grey surface with grey breezeblock stables as the background and its not had any problems.   I get a bit sad when I see the negative posts as if you could understand how clever they have been to code this to work in such varied situations and varied devices, it's incredible for the price.


----------



## mini_b (12 March 2021)

Can you put your phone on flight mode to save battery life etc and will it still connect to pod via Bluetooth?


----------



## Sprat (12 March 2021)

Yes that's what I've been doing mini_b, no problems


----------



## Sprat (12 March 2021)

Not sure if this has been asked before so apologies if so; has anyone recorded tests on it? I'm keen to try at the weekend but not sure I trust it to not lose me!


----------



## mini_b (12 March 2021)

Sprat said:



			Not sure if this has been asked before so apologies if so; has anyone recorded tests on it? I'm keen to try at the weekend but not sure I trust it to not lose me!
		
Click to expand...

I would also like to know how best to set up to record a test. That’s mainly why I got it. Did you get a tripod?


----------



## Sprat (12 March 2021)

I didn't get a tripod with the Pivo pack, but I ordered one separately from amazon. The problem I have at the moment is our school is indoor, and doesn't really have anywhere to prop the tripod up on at a reasonable level, which is also far back enough so we don't get too close to the camera (which is when it loses us).


----------



## Branna (12 March 2021)

Sprat said:



			Not sure if this has been asked before so apologies if so; has anyone recorded tests on it? I'm keen to try at the weekend but not sure I trust it to not lose me!
		
Click to expand...

I have recorded quite a few. Usual horse settings (AI, centre, fast or frenzy) Predictive follow needs to be OFF - otherwise when you go into a corner it will keep turning and look behind the camera. 
It needs to be set up a few metres behind C, ideally with nothing in the way or as little as possible. Our arena is a 20x60 with mirrors at the C end - so it wouldn't work for a long arena test as horse will pass too close to Pivo & it will lose you. I just do short arena tests which works great as I can set up the Pivo in the perfect spot on the CL. 
(Possibly it would track if I flipped the arena around and did a long arena test with the Pivo outside the gate but I haven't tried yet.

I would suggest playing with it in the correct position before you are ready to film as it can be frustrating!


----------



## Sprat (12 March 2021)

Thanks Branna, I think I always have predictive follow on so that would explain it. I'll try again without it and see how we get on.


----------



## Branna (12 March 2021)

Sprat said:



			Thanks Branna, I think I always have predictive follow on so that would explain it. I'll try again without it and see how we get on.
		
Click to expand...

If you have the camera in the middle and are going around it it works, but such a pain when you have it on the edge!


----------



## Sprat (12 March 2021)

I'll give it a go tonight with the PF off and feedback. I'd really like to be able to get it working so that I can record tests, it's such a faff trying to get a helper!


----------



## rextherobber (12 March 2021)

If you are recording for online dressage, can you still have the Pivo in the middle, or does it have to be at C please?


----------

